# Arctic Cat ATV's



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

So i know i'm back and forth and on the fence rite now, its just my insurance company is quoting me almost $6000 for plow insurance for my truck due to my age and experience, but if i plow with an off road use vehicle i'm covered already under my biz liability.
So anyway, i'm thinking about a Quad
I went to all of our local dealers and was unimpressed with everything except the BRP's and the Arctic Cats, and they had a few 08's left over that they were clearing out for 15-20% off msrp..... soo anyway again, they have a brand new 08 650 H1 4x4 auto in black with a winch and a sweet looking bull bar and the nice SS aluminum wheels for $6300 and change. 

Anyone plow with one of these or have any experience with them? looking for some of the ups and downs... just trying to get as much info on all of my options
Thanks a lot guys


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Those are both good brands IMO, I don't here of to many people plowing with a BRP but BRP makes nice atvs. That arctic cat would be awesome with like a 60" blade on it


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have an 08 400 with a cycle country v plow and a snow ex spreader. I love everything about it except the v plow. its a POS get a moose or any other brand of plow.

J.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Why don't you like your cycle country plow?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Peterbilt;584279 said:


> I have an 08 400 with a cycle country v plow and a snow ex spreader. I love everything about it except the v plow. its a POS get a moose or any other brand of plow.
> 
> J.


What model is that snow ex spreader? How much does it cost? Can you control the spread width? I really want to get a spreader for my atv this winter, but I want one to spread like 4ft sidewalks and also lots. I agree with mark cycle country are nice plows IMO


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Mark, Cycle country suck because they are built verry week. A small crack in a sidewalk will bend the whole plow. We ripped the crap out the one on my Cat, in 2 storms, doing about a mile of walks. I am not the only one who has these problems with Cycle countries.

Moose are built way better.

Deere615

The one in the pic is a Buyers, (Don't get one of these either) I have a snow ex 575 on it now. Snow ex is all I own, I have 4 other large ones. 

Costs $750 -1200 depending on who wo get it from. You can control the speed of spinner, and by using a earth way deflecter, you can drop a 4 ft wide swath.

J.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Stay away from the h2's they suck lol. I have a 2000 arctic cat 500 4x4 with a plow I made on it. It does really good plowing. banksy has the twin to my quad.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an '05 Arctic Cat 500 auto with a 60" Moose plow on it and love it. Absolutely no problems,it does have the Suzuki motor though, and not fuel injected. If I could get fi I would much better cold weather starts. IMHO.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

banksl&s;585071 said:


> I have an '05 Arctic Cat 500 auto with a 60" Moose plow on it and love it. Absolutely no problems,it does have the Suzuki motor though, and not fuel injected. If I could get fi I would much better cold weather starts. IMHO.


Mine also has the suzuki engine with front and rear suzuki diffs in it. mine is carburated and mine starts up in the coldest of winters. sometimes with no choke.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Peterbilt;584780 said:


> Mark, Cycle country suck because they are built verry week. A small crack in a sidewalk will bend the whole plow. We ripped the crap out the one on my Cat, in 2 storms, doing about a mile of walks. I am not the only one who has these problems with Cycle countries.
> 
> Moose are built way better.
> 
> ...


I thought snow ex might be good, I don't know if I want as big as a 575 though. Is the earthway deflector easily adjustable?


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

You can see mine at the top, '07 650 H1. I love it, won't buy anything but AC after this one. If you get one do the secondary mod and muffler mod, you'll get lots of "free" horsepower out of it. If you have more questions go to arcticchat.com, there's a poster from MN by the name of Sanny, he's the guru for AC on that site.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

g.moore;588510 said:


> You can see mine at the top, '07 650 H1. I love it, won't buy anything but AC after this one. If you get one do the secondary mod and muffler mod, you'll get lots of "free" horsepower out of it. If you have more questions go to arcticchat.com, there's a poster from MN by the name of Sanny, he's the guru for AC on that site.


and you can get a lot of parts from sanny too


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Peterbilt;584780 said:


> Mark, Cycle country suck because they are built verry week. A small crack in a sidewalk will bend the whole plow. We ripped the crap out the one on my Cat, in 2 storms, doing about a mile of walks. I am not the only one who has these problems with Cycle countries.
> 
> Moose are built way better.


I've never used moose but I can't complain about our cycle country. We don't have a V, just a normal straight blade. After 5yrs of use all it has needed as a cutting edge or two and its currently in need of some paint on the push frame (poly blade). I've hit just about everything from sidewalk cracks to large rocks (100lbs+) that were frozen to the ground and its still straight. The electric lift on the other hand, is a pita, so low and weak. The hand lift is better and quicker but obviously more work.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

i have a 2005 500tbx and love it, it has the warn winch and a moose 60" plow, what a plowing machine.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought a TRV 500 with the arctic cat blade and remote angle adjustment (a must for lane ways) last year and plowed almost 400kms. We get a lot of snow here and My 500 handled it all quite well. I will however be getting a chip and snowblower for it for this year.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

shtuk;590534 said:


> I bought a TRV 500 with the arctic cat blade and remote angle adjustment (a must for lane ways) last year and plowed almost 400kms. We get a lot of snow here and My 500 handled it all quite well. I will however be getting a chip and snowblower for it for this year.


what will the chip do for it? where do u get them from?
thanks


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the chip will give it more power. but there are some other things you can do to increase power. a carb slide mod, adding a high performance exhaust.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Peterbilt I completely agree with you about the cycle country V plow. My boss bought a brand new one last year and about all its good for now is scrap metal. The 60" Cycle country straight blade is a good plow though.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Three other guys running 500's said the chip (our wonderful dealership has a tester !!) adds a noticable amount of additional power. Its just plug and play, which is easier than other power mods.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

shtuk;590973 said:


> Three other guys running 500's said the chip (our wonderful dealership has a tester !!) adds a noticable amount of additional power. Its just plug and play, which is easier than other power mods.


is this a dealer item or ebay or what? ill look an ebay, thanks


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry Firedude26, I get all my stuff from Shuswap Extreme, the dealership here is Salmon Arm. I will hopefully get the tester chip in the next few days. I'll post the manufacturer and test results asap.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 500 and I have a 60" plow on it. Arctic Cat is the only way to go.


----------

